# Amiibo cards not working



## MoonPrincess (Jun 8, 2020)

So I’ve been having this problem for Two days now. I’m currently trying to invite a villager but when I go to scan the card It will either say “amiibo failed” or “That’s not an amiibo..” All my cards have worked until now. Everything is updated, I even tried them on my new leaf town and they work. I’ve tried restarting and re-syncing my joycon. I’m upset because I’ve only had this switch since March and It’s already giving me problems.  I wanted to know If anyone else was having this issue and any advice would be greatly appreciated, Thank you!


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 8, 2020)

Sorry to hear you're having issues with this  I've had this happen before and just kept trying the cards at different angles. I also wiped the joycon and it seems to work fine now.


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 8, 2020)

Have you tried cleaning your / using differe joycons? That might be the problem, hopefully it's not the switch itself


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 8, 2020)

If using the pro controller, try the joycons or vice-versa.

If you have an Android, there is a way you can scan the amiibos to verify they are readable.


----------



## MoonPrincess (Jun 8, 2020)

Thank you guys for the advice! I plan on getting a pro controller tomorrow so I'll let you know how It goes!


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2020)

Out of curiosity, what card is it?


----------



## MoonPrincess (Jun 9, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Out of curiosity, what card is it?


Fushia’s card, I’ve used It before and It worked just fine, Same as all my other cards.


----------



## MoonPrincess (Jun 10, 2020)

Update guys! The pro-controller works and I can use amiibo again!  My joycon is probably the reason why It wasn't working, but I'm happy to say getting a pro-controller fixed that problem. Thanks everyone for the help


----------

